# Sick barn kittens



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI everyone

Okay besides owning my own goats, rabbit and chickens we live on a dairy farm with my husband family. So there are lots of barns and lots of barn cats.. I have 3 teenage girls who every time they find a sick kitten they bring it to Mom to back better today my 30 yr old brother in law gave one to my oldest and said it is sick... LOL

I can not afford to take each kitten to vet every time they come down with a cold, what are some of the things you have done in this situation. When I took the last two to the vet in August he gave them AMOXICILLIN which I got from Walmart (LOL) which worked well, but like I said-- to have to take them to the vet every time one gets sick is way to much.. 

So I would like to hear how you have treated your barn cats for URI (upper respiratory infections)

Thank you
Donna


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

would your vet be willing to just "call in" the rx since it is barn cats and you have been in so many times? Otherwise, you can try using a pennicilin with vet rx - but not sure how it will do.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

as far as the vet just calling it in NO that is what I tried the last time..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A few years ago when I was "suddenly" introduced to a litter of sickly barn cats, I sorta used them as guinea pigs trying to help clear up snotty noses and runny eyes...I wasn't sure if using injectible PenG on them would hurt or help which is why I said "guinea pigs"...anyhow, I did give them 1/2 cc Pen sq every day for 5 days as well as wiped the eyes with warm saline water, they cleared up and after worming them too they grew to be healthy kitties, all intact males so they really didn't hang around long after they matured.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey-funny you post this-we had a VERY sickly little barn cat be brought to us this year (why us?)...anyway, I wasn't doing the vet thing because I personally just don't think small animal vets are cost effective. All that aside. We gave her injections of penG for 5 days. She got better...eventually...and she still sneezes a bit, but as she grows, she is getting better and better. I am a believer! PenG rocks!


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! 

The one I posted about Died last night- but we have two little boys (kittens) that the girls brought up in July because they were sick, and I took them to the vet then the dr put them on Amx. which worked then but now it is back and now we all have colds (HUMMMM) so I am going to try the Pen G on them

How much did you give them these guys are about 4 mo old give or take a few days. 

Thank you so much..

Donna


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I gave 6 month olds 1/2 cc SQ with no problems....in the scruff of the neck.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What Liz said sounds about right-I had to give a little, LITTLE kitten like about 1/8th of a cc...like nothing, but it worked! Hope your babies get better...


----------

